# Wilson RIP



## oklahomegrownveg (May 31, 2008)

I returned from my trip to the UK late on Monday evening.
Sadly, Wilson passed away early Monday afternoon of respiratory failure.











He used to enjoy laying under the conifers at the side of the house, it annoyed the birds there and gave him a purpose in life. 
The birds were safe though, Wilson didn't have the energy or the inclination to catch them.
Today I buried him as close to the spot at I could so he can carry on with his mission.

He now awaits me at the Rainbow Bridge.

Goodbye old friend









Mick


----------



## ragdoll (Aug 30, 2010)

Sorry to hear that, hope he gave you much joy while he was with you x


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

awww. sorry for your loss


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Godspeed over the Bridge Wilson. You will have birdies to catch when you get there.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm so sorry you lost Wilson. I know how heart breaking it is to lose a much loved pet.

Mick, you've been missed. I'm sorry that your post is such a sad one. God bless.


----------

